# halloween specials revised



## Big Howlin

*Hey, Im wanting to build a DVD with all the halloween specials I grew up watching. :jol:
Anything from Garfield (I just got) to Home Improvement....Anything!!
I want to go BUY them so I can make a DVD or two out of some.
What do you recommend or know of that I could use?
Thanks!*

Great Pumkin was a good idea thank u for that, and Rossane Ill check out too!


----------



## Zombie-F

South Park has some Halloween episodes.

Let's also not forget the Simpsons Treehouse of Horror shows that air every year. I do believe there is a disc with about 4 -6 THoH episodes on it.

Roseanne had some Halloween eps, if memory serves me right.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Zombie-F said:


> South Park has some Halloween episodes.


LOL! PINK EYE!!!!!! I forgot about that one Z. I'll have to watch that again.

"It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown"


----------



## NecroBones

Let's not forget that some _really_ old stuff might be passing into the public domain, and thus not have copyright issues. 

Home Improvement and The Simpsons, definitely good choices, but buying will be the way to go with those!


----------



## Big Howlin

Yeah... and copywright for what? 
Im gonna *buy* these dvds for the episodes (so stop PMing me telling me Im gonna get kicked off the forum for this post).

Anyways yeah, I bought the simpsons one but sadly it doesnt have them all. Ill have to look for the Southpark ones.


----------



## slightlymad

I would check out i-tunes and see whats available there


----------



## gmacted

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *Hey, Im wanting to build a DVD with all the halloween specials I grew up watching. :jol:
> Anything from Garfield (I just got) to Home Improvement....Anything!!
> I want to go BUY them so I can make a DVD or two out of some.
> What do you recommend or know of that I could use?
> Thanks!*
> 
> Great Pumkin was a good idea thank u for that, and Rossane Ill check out too!


How about Amazon.com: Fat Albert's Halloween Special: Erika Carroll, Jan Crawford, Gerald Edwards, Eric Suter, Bill Cosby, Lou Scheimer, Hal Sutherland: Movies & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51ZQDCXFXGL?

I remember watching this when I was a kid.


----------



## WNYHaunts

I have some of my favorites listed here http://www.fallhappenings.com/films.php

I also have
Halloween is Grinch Night. 
Ghostbusters Halloween Special part 1 and 2.

I remember watching 'for better or worse' Halloween special.

Not sure what others you may have grown up watching but I have a long list that I can compose if needed.


----------



## gmacted

WNYHaunts said:


> I have some of my favorites listed here http://www.fallhappenings.com/films.php
> 
> I also have
> Halloween is Grinch Night.
> Ghostbusters Halloween Special part 1 and 2.
> 
> I remember watching 'for better or worse' Halloween special.
> 
> Not sure what others you may have grown up watching but I have a long list that I can compose if needed.


If you have time, please do. You mentioned some that I had totally forgotten.


----------



## Big Howlin

WNYHaunts said:


> I have some of my favorites listed here http://www.fallhappenings.com/films.php
> 
> I also have
> Halloween is Grinch Night.
> Ghostbusters Halloween Special part 1 and 2.
> 
> I remember watching 'for better or worse' Halloween special.
> 
> Not sure what others you may have grown up watching but I have a long list that I can compose if needed.


*
Yeah great list of animated stuff. I have BugsHalloween Hijinks...the Disney ones I want so bad but its only released on VHS so theres no chance of me getting it onto a dvd.*


----------



## Rocky

There's the Bugs Bunny's Howl-Oween Special (1978) which I really like.

And they're releasing the Roseanne's Halloween specials on dvd August 29!


----------



## Big Howlin

A friend told me about that. Nice. *
See Im havinga baby boy in a couple months and I wanted to raise him as I was raised. On Halloween specials. I had oodles of them and every morning I would watch Hilarious House of Frightenstein. (anybody have a copy of some episodes to share?) So I wanted to get them to give to him when he is ready. *


----------



## Rocky

I dunno if you live in Canada but they air Hilarious House of Frightenstein on Drive-In Classics. I didn't subscribe to this channel though.


----------



## Big Howlin

Yeah but its a paid channel as well as its the edited versions of it. So dumb. Cut into half hour eps with laugh tracks


----------



## WNYHaunts

Here is a list of Halloween related specials directed toward children I have seen or own in one way or another(VHS, DVD, PC). I know there are many more I have not mentioned and I do have mor ein mind but forgot the titles. 

A Disney Halloween
Beavis and Butthead Halloween Special
Boo! To You Too, Winnie the Pooh
Bugs Bunny Halloween Hijinks 
Bugs Bunny's Howl-oween Special
Bump in the Night: Night of the living bread
Casper Saves Halloween
Casper's Halloween Special
Clifford - Clifford's Big Halloween
Disney's Halloween Treat
Dr. Seuss' Halloween is Grinch Night
For better or worse Halloween special
Franklin - Franklin's Halloween
Garfield's Halloween Adventure
Ghostbusters Halloween Special parts 1 and 2
goosebumps series
Goosebumps. The haunted mask
Goosebumps. The haunted mask 2
It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown
King of the Hill Halloween special
Little Bear's Halloween Special
LITTLE MONSTERS Halloween
Mad Monster Party 
Max & Ruby's halloween
Monster Mash
Nicktoon’s Halloween 
Pete and Pete Halloween Special: Halloweiner
Pooh's heffalump halloween movie
Rolie Polie Olie: A Spookie Ookie Halloween 
Rugrats - Halloween
Scary Godmother 
Sesame Street. A magical Halloween adventure
Simpsons Halloween Specials
Southpark Halloween special
The Busy World of Richard Scarry First Halloween Ever
The Fat Albert Halloween Special
The Flintstones Meet Rockula and Frankenstone
The Halloween Tree
Walt Disney Cartoon Classics: Halloween Haunts 
Will Vinton’s Claymation Comedy of Horrors
WITCH'S NIGHT OUT


----------



## HibLaGrande

Don't forget the Fat Albert Haloween Special. "Rikki Tikki Tavey" not really a Halloween show but it did come on around halloween. and "Rom-e 0 and julie 8"
Disney's"The Legend of Sleepy Hallow" and Mick and the Haunted House".


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Mr. Boogedy!!! And Bride of Boogedy... They're both full length tv movies, but made super halloween special by the 80's!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

boy meets world had a good halloween episode with jennifer love hewitt


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Bloodshed...you just resurrected a thread that is over 2 years old.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Haunted Bayou said:


> Bloodshed...you just resurrected a thread that is over 2 years old.


His contribution was still valid HB.


----------



## thegodthatfailed

*here is a lis of my faves*

The Halloween That Almost Wasn't
Raggedy Anne and Andy: The Pumpkin Who Couldn't Smile
Mr. Boogedy
Black Beard's Ghost
Witches Night Out
The Worst Witch
Disney's Halloween Treat
A Disney Halloween
Casper's Halloween
Its The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown
Garfield's Halloween Adventure
The Halloween Tree
Halloween Is Grinch Night
Frankenweenie
Scooby Doo and the Ghoul School/Boo Bros./Reluctant Werewolf
The New Misadventures of Ichabod Crane
Disney's Halloween Hall of Fame
The Legend of Sleepy Hollow (Both with Jeff Goldbloom and animated)
Disney's Fantasia
Rankin & Bass Mad Monster Party

And there's one I remember, that I can think of the name, but it had singing pumpkins, and one smokes a cigar w/a top hat, it was animated, and i can't really remember the plot to it but there was like a group of witches in it.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy

I have alot of the cartoon ones from nick like rugrats and such as well as a bunch from cartoon network that I can probably copy to my computer and send to you somehow if you like.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

theres a halloween episode of home improvement on right now lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Don' forget Monsterhouse


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> theres a halloween episode of home improvement on right now lol


What channel?


----------



## BillyVanpire

i realize this is an old thread and the OP is awol a couple years but i happened upon this halloween special and had to share.


----------



## willow39

yaa... like gmacted saidd...


----------



## BillyVanpire

i found the Witches Night Out cartoon online:

2 sources

http://watchcartoonweb.com/witchs-night-out

or


----------

